# Reprinting Cart IDs



## SuperTarget (Dec 20, 2021)

I know the only way to reprint cart ids for Fulfillment is through the location management tool in myDay. It works however the barcodes are very hard for the myDevice to read. Is there settings I need to change or different labels I need to use to get these into a barcode that can be scanned easily. Having trouble with a couple of our carts.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Dec 20, 2021)

If you've tried it recently, they changed the barcode from the tiny one when it originally moved to myday to a much larger barcode now and I haven't had any trouble with scanning those anymore.


----------



## azure (Jan 4, 2022)

You have to use a new black zebra printer. The old grey ones don’t print good enough labels some reason.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 3, 2022)

This seems to be greatly improved.. they must have made changes to myDay for this.. I had much better results today.

the barcode is no longer squished in width so the myDevice scans the barcode more reliably


----------

